# 911 fail



## emtbill (Feb 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u75yOQlrQ8s[/YOUTUBE]

I would have expected no more out of my dispatchers.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 13, 2009)

I am not sure which struck me as funnier, the fact that it was a warthog or the fact that he wanted to take her to a different location because he couldn't spell the street name.


----------



## buscommando (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not really that surprising - I think my end of FL has a 52% functional illiteracy rate...

good for a laugh though!


----------



## Meursault (Feb 13, 2009)

Old, old joke. As is the "dispatchers are lazy and incompetent" stereotype.


----------

